
Show HN: Sagefy – Open-content adaptive learning system - sagefy
https://sagefy.org/
======
sagefy
Hello Hacker News!

I'm looking for feedback for my side project, Sagefy. I've been working on
Sagefy for a little over 3 years and finally have something to show! I
describe Sagefy as an open-content adaptive learning system. You can think of
Sagefy like a synthesis of "anyone can edit" from Wikipedia and adaptive
learning systems like Aleks or Knewton.

Here's a short 3-minute explainer video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVwfwTOdnOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVwfwTOdnOE)

All of the basic things are built, but Sagefy is still a little rough around
the edges. You can try out a little course I've built in it, "Introduction to
Electronic Music -- Foundation", at:
[https://sagefy.org/](https://sagefy.org/)

Sagefy is completely free and open source
[https://github.com/heiskr/sagefy](https://github.com/heiskr/sagefy) . I have
no interest it turning this into any sort of commercial endeavour. If you're
interested in getting more background, check out the Wiki at
[https://github.com/heiskr/sagefy/wiki](https://github.com/heiskr/sagefy/wiki)
. Or just ask :)

Let me know what you think! And thank you!

~~~
hitokx
It would be good to have a list of the available sets, right now you would
have to search for sets that you don't know if it exists and, with a list,
people could get interested in things they weren't initially looking for.

~~~
sagefy
Hi hitokx,

Thanks so much for taking the time to check it out! I really appreciate the
feedback.

When you click "find a set" from the my sets page (the page you get to when
you first log in), it will take you to the search page. On there is a green
box link to the (currently) only set, Introduction to Electronic Music --
Foundation [http://imgur.com/a/nXk2I](http://imgur.com/a/nXk2I) Let me know if
that helps. Also, if you can think of a better way to handle it, I'd
appreciate that as well.

Thanks again!

